# Bad Company 2 Thread



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm loving this game at the minute, so I'm going to open this thread and invite people to join in. This game is team based and being in a good squad can make a difference. 

I'm in the UK so wont be on with US players much, but any UK player wanna squad up just give us a shout.

Anyone else wanna share hints and tips or get a squad together then go for it.

While I'm here, does anyone know how to deploy the parachute, I keep doing an Epic Fail :dumbcrazy:


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

I have the demo and played it...tons of fun...I love the squad set up and team play. Problems is, I don't have the time to invest in yet another game...so many that I want to play or am already playing. I want Modern Warfare 2 also...gah! I need to be 16 again!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This game certainly rocks, and its much better than Bad Company 1 IMO, which the cynical may consider intentional. I also think its much better MW2.

I'm with you on needing to be 16 again.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I love the fact that this game is more realistic for snipers. It includes bullet drop, you have to lead it if someone is strafing you, and other things. One thing that isn't realistic, is the fact that it takes two shots with a .50 cal sniper rifle, as long as the enemy is more than ~50 feet away from you. Otherwise, I really like the game. I've only played it on PS3, so maybe its different for Xbox.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I always make sure I play in Hardcore mode. The snipers are much more realistic that way (and more of a pain), fighting vehicles also becomes a real skill, but when you get good at the game it makes it that much more gratifying. My only gripe with the snipers is that the Barrett, renamed the M95, isnt a bolt action single shot affair instead of a semi-auto rifle, but I guess the balance has to be somewhere.


----------



## Brando (Sep 29, 2008)

I quite like playing out of hardcore, since I think snipers are overpowered enough with their bloody mortar strikes! They're also counter-productive sometimes (mostly when a team is full of them).

In order to use the parachute, I think you just have to hold the A button.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont mind snipers at all, but I think if you opt to be a sniper you should be opting out of squads. This way you will loose you squad bonus points. I think it should be like that as too many snipers ruin the game modes, especially when sniping isnt the main focus of the game in hand. It would be also good if a team was limited to say 3 snipers max, and that they had open chat to everyone on the team (requiring a button press), so they could act as a kind of battlefield commander. 

This would tip the balance of snipers a little better, and open up new gameplay options.

If your playing rush, and 75% of the battlefield is snipers, it completely ruins the game. I think the above would fix all these issues as well as opening up an new avenue to keep thing even more interesting.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Recently spotted this stat tracker, which is pretty cool :T

http://bfbcs.com/


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Battlefield 2 rocks for sure!! Been playing quite allot online in the evening. my gamertag pdx monkeyboy


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Check me out 


[URL=http://bfbcs.com/stats_360/GU%20Moonfly][/URL]


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just spotted this :T


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

moonfly.. Awesome movie!! and man does it ring true. I am constantly telling people to mark up the enemy. Awesome when they do as I am a head shooting fool with the an94 but so frustrating when people are just running willy nilly all over and getting killed.

I have been playing team deathmatch after 9:00 pacific time. hit me up pdx monkeyboy.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think added you, and have played a game with you too :T

FYI, there is some new content on its way too :clap:

HTS Gaming news


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah, we played a few short games. I never see you online..probably because of the time differences. 

Still stoked on the game but now I never play without friends as...

* It seems nobody else in the world has mics and when your playing at my level you need them and get powned without them.

* The Isla map should be re-named "map of pansies hiding in the far reaches of the map sniping" on the other hand, there is nothing more satisfying than sneaking up on a sniper and slitting his throat after he sniped you out. 

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------

